# Progesterone checked during IVF cycle???



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I have just had my 2nd neg IVF cycle.  We had 2 good quality embies and were on 400mg cyclogest on first cycle and 800mg on 2nd cycle.  I am now wondering about the implantation failure and was asked on here if I had had my progesterone levels checked during the cycle and I didn't?  Is it normal for clinics to do that?  Has anyone had experience of this?  Could I request it?  Or maybe they will suggest it when we go for the follow-up consult?

Thanks so much,

PJ xxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to read that you got BFN 

I've had 4 fresh & 2 FET cycles and not once have I had progesterone checked during my treatment cycle.  I have had my progesterone levels checked lots of times through natural cycles and it's always come back really good and when I had 2 natural FETs, I had scans throughout which showed the developing follicles and then the corpus luteum following ovulation....but never had progesterone blood tests.

On all fresh cycles I've bled early....I've tried varying combinations of cyclogest and/or crinone and the only time I managed to get to 14dpEC was last cycle where we had blastocysts transferred but I still never quite made it to test day (which should've been 11dp5dt or on others was 14dp2dt and 14dp3dt).....that time I was on Gestone injections and I intend to request them again this time round.

On both FETs, despite me having my own natural progesterone from ovulation, I was also prescribed cyclogest and crinone plus during 2nd FET I had additional HCG injections during 2ww (not as trigger as was FET)....both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies.

I believe some clinics do check your progesterone throughout treatment, along with oestrogen (E2) levels but our clinic (and many others) don't do this as standard.  My clinic have just "tweaked" each cycle in terms of progesterone support (and drugs doses etc)

Have you ever had any other investigations such as hysteroscopy to look inside your womb for things which may cause problems with implantation such as polyps, fibroids, septate uterus etc ?  Have you considered further blood tests for immune and blood clotting issues ?

Sadly sometimes despite everything being "text book" during treatment and great embies transferred, there is just no way of really knowing why not implanting.

I would write down a list of questions to bring up at your follow up appointment...there's some good pointer questions on a sticky thread at top of the ICSI chat board.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you so much for your reply (you are very knowledgeable, are you a Ob/Gyn?).  It's so great to have you on here!  I did look at the other suggestions on this site, such as immune issues etc, but the fact that I have got PG before, makes me think that this is not an issue.  My acupuncturist has told me that I have an issue with a cold stomach, & she was working on me to increase blood flow to the uterus, so am going to attack this from a TCM angle (but am gonna look at the sticky thread on ICSI)

Thanks alot for for advice.

Best wishes and  

PJ xxx


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi again, Natasha,

I couldn't find the sticky thread on ICSI... , please could you prod me in the right direction?

Thanks very much,

PJ xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

no, I'm not an Ob/Gyn although wouldn't mind the salary  Unfortunately (or fortunately as the case may be!) I've always had an interest in human biology (did it at A level) but have mainly picked up info from ttc for over 6yrs, many treatment cycles and being diagnosed endo for 20+yrs so like to know exactly what's going on !!!

With regards to the immunes, I too have been pg before - 6 times - 4 naturally, 2 through treatment (but of those 5 were miscarriages  ). It does seem that some women who have conceived before, can still go on to have immune issues...or those with recurrent miscarriages and/or implantation problems through treatment may have underlying immune problems. Also blood clotting disorders can cause problems with implantation and miscarriage so it may be worth discussing these. As well as endo I have a septate/bicornuate uterus which was discovered about 10 yrs ago and during some of my operations (laparoscopies/hysteroscopies) I've had polyps and fibroids removed too....again, all may cause problems with implantation and early miscarriage.

I've not had acupuncture for some time now but did have it through 4 of our 6 treatment cycles. In Chinese medicine they believe that fertility problems are related to having a "cold womb" so this is what your acupuncturist is talking about....this is why they sometimes burn Moxa over your belly during acupuncture session and encourage you to keep your belly and back covered and warm at all times (but not allowing you to overheat).

Anyway, here's the link to the questions for follow up appointment on ICSI board...it's geared towards ICSI but you can tailor it to suit your treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Take care
Natasha


----------

